# "Snowshoes" seen in Jeremy Jones Further



## walove

spark and karakoram sell version that you attach your split binding, verts sell a set that has straps like a snow shoe. 

seem ideal for hiking steep pow, dont think you could kick a step into hard snow ice with them as they are plastic. crampons would go better.

splitting on hard slick surfaces is tricky, but the better your technique is the easier it becomes. make sure your skins are cut right and you have an appropriate amount of edge showing.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

walove said:


> spark and karakoram sell version that you attach your split binding, verts sell a set that has straps like a snow shoe.
> 
> seem ideal for hiking steep pow, dont think you could kick a step into hard snow ice with them as they are plastic. crampons would go better.
> 
> splitting on hard slick surfaces is tricky, but the better your technique is the easier it becomes. make sure your skins are cut right and you have an appropriate amount of edge showing.


I know I still have a ton to learn about splitting\skinning(and get in better shape) but if I can find something to avoid skinning up a 55' slope with a skintrack of pure ice and endless switchbacks then count me in!

This track we were on wasn't even in the Utah backcountry book, it suggested going all the way around but if you know Snowvols going the long way isn't even an option! :laugh:


----------



## mjd

I think they are using Spark Verts. Verts | Spark R&D | The Splitboard Binding Company

I have some on order and will be checking them out in the Northern Presidentials this winter. Lots of ice and drift to put them to the test!


----------



## killclimbz

Pretty sure Jeremy is using the Verts with the Karakorum interface, but that is splitting hairs. I have had Verts for years. For hiking up a steep couloir there is really nothing better. They work in any snow you can crush into. Once it gets firm, you'll need crampons. 

I like the verts with the splitboard binding interface a big better. Easier to stack on your pack or in it. I think in the last 4 years I haven't used them at all. Though there are at least a couple of days that I wish I brought 'em. It's a specialty tool that you probably won't use much. Unless you're in frequently in Alaska.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> I like the verts with the splitboard binding interface a big better. Easier to stack on your pack or in it. I think in the last 4 years I haven't used them at all. Though there are at least a couple of days that I wish I brought 'em. It's a specialty tool that you probably won't use much. Unless you're in frequently in Alaska.


Yea of the 3-4 skins I did last year(get my setup like a month before leaving) there was only one where it was a major struggle but I would have killed for a pair.

So the normal ones are just like putting your splitboard binding on your board pucks right, so you can go right from your board to the Verts with taking your boot out of your bindings?


----------



## killclimbz

Well the "normal" ones use their yellow strap system. The Spark ones have pucks. Getting them on without taking your foot out can be done. Generally speaking it's easier to get out of your bindings though. You still need to rack and pack your skis, and such.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> Well the "normal" ones use their yellow strap system. The Spark ones have pucks. Getting them on without taking your foot out can be done. Generally speaking it's easier to get out of your bindings though. You still need to rack and pack your skis, and such.


Cool thanks a bunch for the info Killz


----------



## snowvols

hikeswithdogs said:


> I know I still have a ton to learn about splitting\skinning(and get in better shape) but if I can find something to avoid skinning up a 55' slope with a skintrack of pure ice and endless switchbacks then count me in!
> 
> This track we were on wasn't even in the Utah backcountry book, it suggested going all the way around but if you know Snowvols going the long way isn't even an option! :laugh:


Oh come on Josh :laugh: The Agenta slide path is a totally viable option and the quickest way to get on top of Kessler. You will see this year.....


----------



## ShredLife

hikeswithdogs said:


> I know I still have a ton to learn about splitting\skinning(and get in better shape) but if I can find something to avoid skinning up a 55' slope with a skintrack of pure ice and endless switchbacks then count me in!


this is the point at which it is important to discuss the virtues of climbing what you're planning to ride. 

you don't want to get to the top of a 2-3k foot couloir having walked around it, drop in, and then in 20-100ft find out that you are in fact on top of a sheet of ice in a col with no exit but 2k under you....


----------



## walove

im getting a set this year, seems great to set the boot pack up a small zone, or kicker that you sled into. The spark ones with a set of puck on your regular board should be great for lift serve slackcountry.


----------



## killclimbz

Verts are awesome for setting boot packs. You got that right.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

snowvols said:


> Oh come on Josh :laugh: The Agenta slide path is a totally viable option and the quickest way to get on top of Kessler. You will see this year.....


All true......however this winter while ya'all are flailing in the snow trying to do kick turns on the steep sections I'll be stomping up the mountains a pair of these verts on.

Honestly probably wouldn't have been that bad had it not been so dam icy, that was probably the most un-enjoyable thing I have EVER done in the backcountry in summer or winter, I wanted to drop kick a baby 3\4 of the way up!


----------



## snowvols

hikeswithdogs said:


> All true......but this winter while ya'all are flailing in the snow trying to do kick turns on the steep sections I'll be stomping up the mountains a pair of these verts on.


Did you forget? I wasn't flailing. I was on the ridge waiting on everyone. That was a day to forget that's for sure haha.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

snowvols said:


> Did you forget? I wasn't flailing. I was on the ridge waiting on everyone. That was a day to forget that's for sure haha.


Hmm I remember someone smashing their face bloody on the less steep(but crazy icy) sections in the pitch black dark before we even got to the crazy steep part......... :cheeky4:

but yea you were the only one looking even remotely graceful on those steep sections, I thought I was doing great before we got to those wicked steep icy shitbacks.


----------



## killclimbz

Ski crampons can be pretty helpful too...


----------



## hikeswithdogs

killclimbz said:


> Ski crampons can be pretty helpful too...


The ones that attach to the bottom of your bindings?


----------



## killclimbz

Yes. I've used them on icy skin tracks quite a few times. There is one traverse at Bert that I bring them along every time as I'd rather not go for over a 1k vertical slide down a notorious slide path. Again, something I don't use often, but I am glad to have when I do need them. I also use my ski crampons more than I do my Verts.


----------

